# Miami Roofers Innovation



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

And now...for perhaps the very first time...Miami Roofer Mike introduces
his prototype of the....Wait for it... WAAAIT!.....Ready?!...
SHAM-WOW SWEATBAND!!! :laughing:










roofermike

 www.roofermikeinc.com

Hey, these friggin' WORK!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

The only product you can buy that tells you its a sham right in the name 

Seriously though these work great for dry erase boards. I use them in the garage to keep score in darts. Sadly they do not clean up the beer spills well.


----------



## alissayoung (Jul 19, 2012)

*hiii,*

Thanks roofermikeinc,

I am viewing your website and impressed with your work. I want to repair my residential flat. I hope talk with you soon.


----------

